# Quillo's Photo Thread



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Started a photo thread for Quillz!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Cute! I love the first one.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

What a darling fuzzy face!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

some more


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Quillo is bigger than I thought, adorable but bigger


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks shes not that big at 298 grams. shes also full grown so shes gunna be bigger the agatha. lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is adorable! Her sweet little face is so bright and curious!!!


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Quillzmom said:


> thanks shes not that big at 298 grams. shes also full grown so shes gunna be bigger the agatha. lol


True, is just that for the pic you have a signature I imagined a smaller hedgie


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's cute, love her colour


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Quillo's adorable. Cute pictures!


----------

